# Having my E46 MV1's refurbished tomorrow



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

I've had the car for 13 years, longest period of ownership for me and likely saved me a fortune.

This will be the 3rd refurb I've had done - 1st to Graphite, then back to silver now to gloss black.

When I went to graphite

2010_0101misc0091 by David Wren, on Flickr

Then back to silver (gratuitous distance shot)

P7070228 by David Wren, on Flickr

I'll post a pic once I pick her up tomorrow.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

wrenny1969 said:


> I've﻿ had the car for 13 years, longest period of ownership for me and likely saved me a fortu﻿ne.﻿


 If you've got something that doesn't give you mechanial/electrical torture, it's the way to go. My mates had a 5 series since new (1999) and done the same, although he has stuck to the original colour.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Interesting thread David and the BMW looks in excellent condition, I love mine as you will have realised from my other thread. In terms of driving enjoyment its the most fun i've had with a car, and i love the looks and the size makes it perfect for a lot of our narrow roads in North Wales. In short I love it and i expect I'll be its last owner. I've always like my BMW's my first being a 635 csi when i was 17, it was my dads. He gave it me! I loved it.

What engine do you have its a sport isn't it? Mines a Sport 330d with MV1 wheels. When it came they were silver and i decided to go black but wasnt sure as i couldnt see the design properly unless the light was good, so i went back to simple non metallic steel which i like. I sprayed them myself it was easy because there was no corrosion. When mine were black they were satin, but i found that it got stone chipped and then with the silver exposed they were easily shown up, not a major issue but silver on silver seems easier to maintain once the chips start or the dreaded curbing. I guess. If you are having a pro job the finish will be stronger in any case.

My 635 back in the early 90s












































Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk

My 330d with the wheels silver. Good paint and very easy to use. Its halfords steel wheel paint 9 quid a can and 2 or 3 cans is enough. Very hard wearing too. My local body shop wanted 200 quid to do them. It cost about 20 quid as a diy and i enjoyed doing it.





































Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk

ps dont forget to line your m badges up properly with the bmw badges, ie little m badge is upside down at tdc and directly opposite to the m in the middle of bmw ie thats then at the bdc. Its amazing but ive seen brand new cars in my local BM dealer with them not lined up right!


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

for comparison mine with satin black i did the mirrors to then went back to red for those.

[IMG alt="d97fbf1eb2d49f059a9ecd9e5e65d023.jpg" data-ratio="56.25"]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20181119/d97fbf1eb2d49f059a9ecd9e5e65d023.jpg[/IMG]

and with the silver as it is now

[IMG alt="2ee5dc716b065a1b4615011668a7c777.jpg" data-ratio="56.25"]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20190304/2ee5dc716b065a1b4615011668a7c777.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm not keen on this current fad for black wheels. I was thinking about getting mine done, I like the look of this sort of shadow chrome I think they call it. But to be fair it might depend on the colour of the car.




























The other minor problem is that they are a nightmare to clean properly, takes longer to do the wheels than the actual car itself.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> I'm not keen on this current fad for black wheels. I was thinking about getting mine done, I like the look of this sort of shadow chrome I think they call it. But to be fair it might depend on the colour of the car.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yeh they are a bit fiddly to clean at the bottom of the spokes but much easier than the lattice ones i had on my 3.6 xjs i had to use a tooth brush! Shadow chrome would be like they used on the e39 m5 i think? Looks nice, wouldnt mind mine like this.

[IMG alt="Image result for bmw e39 m5" data-ratio="69.50"]http://assets.bauer-wolke.co.uk/imagegen/p/1200/630/s3/digital-cougar-assets-uk/MomoAds/2018/02/15/145740/01-IMG_1558.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG alt="Image result for bmw e39 m5 wheels" data-ratio="56.25"]https://i.ytimg.com/vi/cZ0k3WYNVO0/maxresdefault.jpg[/IMG]

just trying to find a pic that shows the finish.

My favourite wheels are m parallels and some people have put them on the e46 oither those or csl reps it seems.

[IMG alt="Image result for bmw e39 m parallel wheels" data-ratio="75.00"]https://www.m5board.com/vbulletin/attachments/e39-m5-e52-z8-discussion/141571d1314633859t-e39-m-parallels-discount-tire-direct-99_e39_540_mparallel_reps_18x9-5_non-staggered_265-35-18.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG alt="Image result for bmw m3 csl wheels on e46 saloon" data-ratio="75.00"]https://i.pinimg.com/originals/eb/6d/33/eb6d332a3e7b41ae4704cd4742e2f1b6.jpg[/IMG]

BMW have come up with some pretty good alloy wheel designs.

Then theres the Alpina softlines So much choice.

[IMG alt="Related image" data-ratio="67.14"]http://www.e46zone.com/forum/uploads/monthly_08_2015/post-34826-0-61152800-1440185631_thumb.jpg[/IMG]

which look good on any beemer

[IMG alt="Image result for bmw e46 alpina softlines" data-ratio="75.00"]http://www.bimmerboard.com/members/snitch740i/IMG_20111024_170421.jpg[/IMG]

Strangely the mv2's seem a bit boring in comparison with the mv1's

I used to go to a place called jasmine porschlink when i had my 928's and they built their business selling wheels and tyres mainly used ones. I put a set of carrera cups on my s4. About a grand for a used set with tyres.

https://www.jasmine-porschalink.co.uk/

Black wheels are a fashion that has been revived from the 80's anyone remember the Arden Jags?

[IMG alt="Image result for arden jaguar xjs" data-ratio="66.70"]https://www.arden.de/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/Arden-Jaguar-XJS-convertible-double-head-light-front-spoiler-wheels-1024x683.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG alt="Image result for arden jaguar" data-ratio="66.67"]http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2853/11388952534_db3913c91e_o.jpg[/IMG]

I think it can give a more aggressive look but some how i couldn't gel with it for me wheels always look best bright and shiny and somehow theyve got to be silver any other colour whatever it is doesnt just look like it belongs on a wheel.


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

@NigelpI've had a strip of M-sport wheel stickers for an age, a member from a BMW forum, a while back, sent them to me foc. Typically now my wheels have been done and the old stickers perished I can't find them. Ordered some more off of the bay. Yes a 330ci m sport auto, petrol.

@BondandBigM I've had a dark anthracite before and in fairness they looked a bit gangsta. I have fancied a gloss black set though as my car is silver with the shadow line window trim so de-chromed already to a degree.

I picked her up tonight - look is dirty but with new shoes. I'm going to have to put a little more time in before I present the pictures. Tyres definately need dressing to finish the look.

£240 for the set of 4 - acid stripped, powder coated, sprayed and baked - nicely balanced too. I'm surprised the workshop didn't have a few stickers knocking about, as the last place I used did.

Car only does 1500 miles a year now. Just nudged over 110k, so 58k miles covered over 13 years.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I fancy a staggered set of these but a set of the genuine BBS's are hugely expensive, more than I paid for the car and the various reps on offer according to some of the forums appear to be of questionable quality.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

wrenny1969 said:


> @NigelpI've had a strip of M-sport wheel stickers for an age, a member from a BMW forum, a while back, sent them to me foc. Typically now my wheels have been done and the old stickers perished I can't find them. Ordered some more off of the bay. Yes a 330ci m sport auto, petrol.
> 
> @BondandBigM I've had a dark anthracite before and in fairness they looked a bit gangsta. I have fancied a gloss black set though as my car is silver with the shadow line window trim so de-chromed already to a degree.
> 
> ...


 the ebay m sport stickers are fine, dont bother with their centre badges though best going to the main dealer for a set only 30 quid and much better. I had the ebay italian fakes on mine when i got it they dont sit right. Too flush and soft. I did about 10,000 miles in mine since i got it on 15th march last year and its 100% reliable in fact the most relaible car ive had just spot on. Its got over 170k on the clock now. But if you look at the mot history against my reg its at 10k a year so its been a regularly used well maintained car all its life. I'm sure gloss black will look good especially in the sun. It sounds like you really like your 3 litre e46! To be honest even withstanding all the top mercs and porsches i've had that does not surprise me one bit! They are addictive. I've had all sorts on the drive aswell over the last 12 months and i only go for the keys for the little bmw every morning.



BondandBigM said:


> I fancy a staggered set of these but a set of the genuine BBS's are hugely expensive, more than I paid for the car and the various reps on offer according to some of the forums appear to be of questionable quality.


 i agree that would be my choice for mine but like you say seems a bit daft given my car is only worth about 2 grand. Would look nice though. Yes they would be my pick. BBS Mahle and Wolfrace are classic bmw wheels they made the wheels for all of the e24s. My trx alloys on my 635 had the little stylised wolfs face on the inside.


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

I haven't cleaned the car for a while, still I'm please with the outcome, tyre dressing really makes a difference :teethsmile: (apologies for bins I had to park outside my neighbours for space)

IMG_20190305_121513079 by David Wren, on Flickr

IMG_20190305_121523971 by David Wren, on Flickr

I'm a lot more comfortable with the black today.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

wrenny1969 said:


> I haven't cleaned the car for a while, still I'm please with the outcome, tyre dressing really makes a difference :teethsmile: (apologies for bins I had to park outside my neighbours for space)
> 
> IMG_20190305_121513079 by David Wren, on Flickr
> 
> ...


 Yeh it looks pretty good, makes it look lower is it on standard m springs or lowering springs? Gives it a bit more of a menacing look, mine had chrome grilles when i got it and one was damaged on the clips. I got the gloss black ones to match the shadow line for about 60 quid off the bay and ive just put a gloss black 330d badge on the boot, so it zero chrome now. The grilles are easy to replace and a good fit, if you ever fancy a change from chrome, might go well with the wheels? Yeh I could be tempted with gloss black for the wheels being a gloss the brake dust should wash off easier than a semi gloss like i had with the satin. Yes I quiet like the look makes it look even lower and they are pretty snug in the arches already with the m springs. It looks a very tidy car, which i expect it is having remained with one enthusiastic owner for so long. Most people just use their cars and cast them off when finished or bored. There was a lovely 325i saloon on ebay with only about 35k on the clock it looked very nice. Think its gone now. It was 5 grand. A black one.


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

@Nigelp all standard except aftermarket rear led lights which have been on for 3 or 4 years and look stock, although they weren't on mine. I used to watch project threads where someone bought a nice looking car then added cheap coil overs etc and turned their cars into monsters. Each to their own, though and if it's not illegal do what makes you happy :thumbsup:

I've thought about black grills the clip on one of mine is wearing. I'm probably going to put the money into a service and brake discs/ pads.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

wrenny1969 said:


> @Nigelp all standard except aftermarket rear led lights which have been on for 3 or 4 years and look stock, although they weren't on mine. I used to watch project threads where someone bought a nice looking car then added cheap coil overs etc and turned their cars into monsters. Each to their own, though and if it's not illegal do what makes you happy :thumbsup:
> 
> I've thought about black grills the clip on one of mine is wearing. I'm probably going to put the money into a service and brake discs/ pads.


 yes i had a try with prolines and went back to stock original m springs and shockers all round though they were more they are a lot better. The originals werent bad just a bit of surface rust on the spring end and the back shockers felt a tad soft. I did go for floflex bushes in the wishbones and anti roll bars which to me feel better, the steering is quicker and lighter, they were the big front rear wishbone bushes. And they last forever. Mines had discs and pads and i've had m3 ones on the front and hubs which necessitated a bit more cooling hence the deletion of the front fog lamps and vents in the wheel arch liners installed. No fade now. I'm looking for an m3 strut brace next. I've done a bit of weight reduction to here and there where it can't be seen. Is yours an auto? I had the service kit for the autobox done ie oils and filters it was about 300 all done and the box felt much better, the stuff that came out was like treacle the garage said. Rear dif oil too seems important. So i had that done, i spent about a grand on it just on servicing and fluids in the first month i had it, but it stands it in good stead. My discs and pads all round were just short of 400 quid which wasnt too bad.

Ive probably spent a couple of grand on it, oh and a full set of p zero assymetrics which were 600 or so but made the handling better and the ride more comfortable ive always liked pirellis ive never been keen on michelins.

yeh mines got the led eagle eye rear lights too, someone put them on before me they seem good.

I've had the 4 wheel laser alignment done twice which improves things and keeps them good for about 40 quid a shot. All good fun :yes:

In fact ive now got a massive stack of invoices when i think about it!


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

See what i mean the last 12 months bills. Its a labour of love isnt it! 
















Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

@Nigelp yes auto advice from the forums, I was on was, 100k or 10 years for the auto box service. I haven't had it done mostly due to hit and miss nature of getting the replacement lubricant in given the box servicability limitations. Time will tell... The radiators can bow in these and again some folks replaced the cooling systems including fan at 100k/ 10 years. I haven't done this and viewing the radiator can be difficult given the floor pan under the engine.

I've only had to change the front bushes not long after buying the car after having slight steering wheel wobble under braking. Had the laser wheel alignment done after that.

Mines been down to the south of France quite a few times, Germany a few and Scotland a couple. It's mostly been a motorway muncher in its time or short journeys and parked in the station car park (which I hated doing and had one act of vandalism, I think it was someone I'd over taken on the way there who'd taken umbrage)

The front wings are replacements and non BMW parts but they were fitted well/ blended in and in my opinion look good. Most of my spend has been on service items/ bodywork keeping it looking fresh, it's no M3 but I hope to keep it in fine fettle :thumbs_up:

I did maintain full BMW service history until about 2 years ago at which point it seemed like overkill.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

As said the black wheels aren't my cup of tea but it looks tidy. Personally I've always like black cars, the only thing I would maybe change on mine is the chrome trim to black but successfully getting it all off without damaging it to paint it properly will probably be more difficult than it sounds.



In my case these days I drive like an old granny especially with Big M in tow. She doesn't like going more than 30/40mph, last summer we went all the way to Blackpool and back with the cruise set at 49mph, any faster and she started getting upset probably why I get more than thirty to the gallon.

And she doesn't like the roof down, I bought her a couple of baseball caps but she wasn't impressed with that look either, not really sure why I bought it in the first place.

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> As said the black wheels aren't my cup of tea but it looks tidy. Personally I've always like black cars, the only thing I would maybe change on mine is the chrome trim to black but successfully getting it all off without damaging it to paint it properly will probably be more difficult than it sounds.
> 
> In my case these days I drive like an old granny especially with Big M in tow. She doesn't like going more than 30/40mph, last summer we went all the way to Blackpool and back with the cruise set at 49mph, any faster and she started getting upset probably why I get more than thirty to the gallon.
> And she doesn't like the roof down, I bought her a couple of baseball caps but she wasn't impressed with that look either, not really sure why I bought it in the first place.


You get more mpg than me! I might go for a petrol 330 next time like davids. Or an m3. I didnt really choose the one ive got because it was a diesel. It was the colour i liked lol! I do think this diesel mpg thing as been a con. But its fast it goes like a train. But i expect so does the 330 petrol in such a small car. So if anything happens inexpect ill go to petrol again like with the audi a8. I would like an m3 though....i wonder if a club sport coupe 330 with smg would be good. What exactly is smg? 

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk



BondandBigM said:


> As said the black wheels aren't my cup of tea but it looks tidy. Personally I've always like black cars, the only thing I would maybe change on mine is the chrome trim to black but successfully getting it all off without damaging it to paint it properly will probably be more difficult than it sounds.
> 
> In my case these days I drive like an old granny especially with Big M in tow. She doesn't like going more than 30/40mph, last summer we went all the way to Blackpool and back with the cruise set at 49mph, any faster and she started getting upset probably why I get more than thirty to the gallon.
> And she doesn't like the roof down, I bought her a couple of baseball caps but she wasn't impressed with that look either, not really sure why I bought it in the first place.


I think the kit for the box is straight foward you get a new sump filters and oils. I think they just take the old sump off drain it. Put the new one on and refill with trans fluid. I think new filters go in too. They showed me my old sump it look grungy with mucky oil. Kit was about 250 quid and about 100 quid labour. Its not a sealed box is it? Hence the interval you mention. Mine did feel better much smoother going through the gate so i guess the new fluid had got all those little valves opening properly again in the box.

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Semi Manual Gearbox, it is exactly the same box as a manual M3 with a clutch except it is operated by some sort of pump and electronic trickery.

Apparently the early ones were problematic but the later ones were better, as far as I'm aware only fitted to M3's, CSL's and CL's the rest just have a standard torque converter style autobox.

The M3 is a serious bit of kit but as we discussed just not sure for me anyway it's worth an extra £10/12K over what I've already got.


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

I look at this by reminding myself I never see an old F1 driver but you sometimes see older men in speedo's. Both seemingly against the natural order of things :thumbsup:

I could have done with an M3 in my thirties.

Seca blue would have been my choice


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> Semi Manual Gearbox, it is exactly the same box as a manual M3 with a clutch except it is operated by some sort of pump and electronic trickery.
> Apparently the early ones were problematic but the later ones were better, as far as I'm aware only fitted to M3's, CSL's and CL's the rest just have a standard torque converter style autobox.
> The M3 is a serious bit of kit but as we discussed just not sure for me anyway it's worth an extra £10/12K over what I've already got.


Theres a 330i club sport on the trader with an smg have you seen it?

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk

Just waxed mine. Ill bet there arent many e46's that get garaged these days. But irs tucked up in there while others stand outside. Time for a pint thirsty work! Spot the pint. 















































































Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

@BondandBigM

[IMG alt="7a5e5c679465457495b291c8988720ad.jpg" data-ratio="75.00"]https://m.atcdn.co.uk/a/media/w1024/7a5e5c679465457495b291c8988720ad.jpg[/IMG]

https://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201807168486313?price-to=3500&radius=1500&model=3 SERIES&advertising-location=at_cars&body-type=Coupe&price-from=2500&onesearchad=Used&onesearchad=Nearly New&onesearchad=New&postcode=bb95hg&transmission=Automatic&minimum-badge-engine-size=3.0&sort=sponsored&make=BMW&page=1&modal=photos

they've had that a while ive had my eye on it, its another colour i like too.

looks nice though some spiv's been spreading grease on the brake pipes and its not been sorted according the mot history :laugh:

still cost nowt to put some brake pipes on it.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2002-BMW-3-Series-3-0-330Ci-Clubsport-2dr/283399315476?hash=item41fbea6014:g:YHsAAOSwtEVbTc9j

could be tempted.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Nigelp said:


> @BondandBigM
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 As I said I'm not sure about the SMG, apparently it was an option but I've never seen one, have a bit of a read at this link, there seems to be a bit of confusion, SSG or SMG.

And why you might not want to touch an older one, maybe why they've had it so long ???

http://www.e46zone.com/forum/topic/33018-330-ci-smg-what-the-hell-is-going-on-please-help-save-me/


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> As I said I'm not sure about the SMG, apparently it was an option but I've never seen one, have a bit of a read at this link, there seems to be a bit of confusion, SSG or SMG.
> 
> And why you might not want to touch an older one, maybe why they've had it so long ???
> 
> http://www.e46zone.com/forum/topic/33018-330-ci-smg-what-the-hell-is-going-on-please-help-save-me/


 ok thanks mate are you on that forum? I'll join that if you are might be useful?

I've book marked it catch up tomorrow.


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

Many of the E46 forums are pretty inactive now. FB is the place to be :shothead: . There's loads of historic stuff which returns on Google though, just don't expect active community like you find here.

I like the clubsport wheels, front splitters but that rear spoiler is just that in my opinion. Colour is good too but in my view imola red is hard to beat. Personally I'd look for a looked after loaded 330ci m sport and factor in wing replacements general rust treatment (unless already done) and buy aftermarket splitters. Don't be afraid to look at high mileage M3s if they come with receipts like yours but these have gone up over the last few years and SMG fix used to be £1500 but once it's bought it's done. End of the day these cars are old and have plenty of owners who avoided maintenance obligations. Bit like watches really but you know this already given your interest.


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

Plus that CS has different tyres on the rear axle unless I'm mistaken. Not a good omen.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

wrenny1969 said:


> Plus that CS has different tyres on the rear axle unless I'm mistaken. Not a good omen.


 When I looked at the Mot history on mine one year it failed for having the back wheels on the front axle.

:huh:


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

BondandBigM said:


> When I looked at the Mot history on mine one year it failed for having the back wheels on the front axle.
> 
> :huh:


 if they are the staggered set up, wider on the back than front, then you'd certainly wonder how that could have happened. It would take a special kind of incompetence to do that :biggrin:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

wrenny1969 said:


> if they are the staggered set up, wider on the back than front, then you'd certainly wonder how that could have happened. It would take a special kind of incompetence to do that :biggrin:


 Yep or a cheapskate trying to get a bit more life out of the tyres.

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:

Mine are a staggered set although to be fair you'd hardly notice, I didn't when I bought it, other than the wider tyres on the back. It was only when I bought a couple of rear tyres I found out.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> Yep or a cheapskate trying to get a bit more life out of the tyres.
> 
> :laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:
> 
> Mine are a staggered set although to be fair you'd hardly notice, I didn't when I bought it, other than the wider tyres on the back. It was only when I bought a couple of rear tyres I found out.


 I saw this and thought of you Mr B! :laugh:










only joking good it isn't! Look at the bubbles and panel fit.

https://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201902225201473?model=3 SERIES&advertising-location=at_cars&fuel-type=Petrol&radius=1500&onesearchad=Used&onesearchad=Nearly New&onesearchad=New&transmission=Automatic&sort=price-asc&postcode=bb95hg&make=BMW&page=3

ruf is the right reg.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Just a question, the one annoying thing about mine is that the accelerator pedal is super sensitive at slow speeds. Coupled with not being able to see much out the back makes reversing a bit of a tricky kangarooing sort of affair. I don't remember my 323 coupe being like that.



Nigelp said:


> I saw this and thought of you Mr B! :laugh:


 Yep that would do, needs limo black tints on the windows though so the local wide boys can't see it's an old duffer driving.

:biggrin:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

wrenny1969 said:


> Many of the E46 forums are pretty inactive now. FB is the place to be :shothead: . There's loads of historic stuff which returns on Google though, just don't expect active community like you find here.
> 
> I like the clubsport wheels, front splitters but that rear spoiler is just that in my opinion. Colour is good too but in my view imola red is hard to beat. Personally I'd look for a looked after loaded 330ci m sport and factor in wing replacements general rust treatment (unless already done) and buy aftermarket splitters. Don't be afraid to look at high mileage M3s if they come with receipts like yours but these have gone up over the last few years and SMG fix used to be £1500 but once it's bought it's done. End of the day these cars are old and have plenty of owners who avoided maintenance obligations. Bit like watches really but you know this already given your interest.


 I've noticed that, its why i asked bond if he was on nothing ever seems to get put on the forums much, we've got more going on here now thats bmw related! Yes I fitted a new wing to my 330d its all in my thread on for the love of old cars, in this section. It was easy to fit and spray being none metallic. And a good fit. The wing was only 30 quid! And halfords rattle cans are a good match, theyve come a long way with spray cans since the old days when it was all air and dust! Its the driver side in the above pictures. It had filler in the arch on the original one. There is a nice 88k mile 530 sport on the trader too. The e39 sports seems to be keeping their price fairly well, whilst the e60 drops like a stone, decent e60's seem available for as little as 2k. I'm not surprised i dont like bangles flame surfacing. And i expect the e60 has more electrical woes.










https://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201901294410718?transmission=Automatic&postcode=ll284su&model=5 SERIES&onesearchad=Used&onesearchad=Nearly New&onesearchad=New&advertising-location=at_cars&sort=price-asc&radius=1500&make=BMW&fuel-type=Petrol&page=7



BondandBigM said:


> Just a question, the one annoying thing about mine is that the accelerator pedal is super sensitive at slow speeds. Coupled with not being able to see much out the back makes reversing a bit of a tricky kangarooing sort of affair. I don't remember my 323 coupe being like that.
> 
> Yep that would do, needs limo black tints on the windows though so the local wide boys can't see it's an old duffer driving.
> 
> :biggrin:


 I think the accelerator is one of the fly by wire ones, its just a plug in the foot well, one of those multi plugs that are always a pain i guess? I had problems with the one in that 550 amg thingy i had, sometimes nothing from a standstill and sometimes wham full throttle at the slightest touch which with 387bhp and the traction control awol was a bit risky! A new throttle pedal fixed it, they just bolt out the floor unplug it and plug the new one in and bolt it in. I think there is a reostat like a dimmer switch type affair in a sealed unit in the back of the throttle pedal, you know the bit that goes onto the footwell, and it wears so it doesnt make sometimes and then other times its full on.

Someone has had a bit of fun playing with that 328 some serious bubbles in the back wing to sill! At 10 yards squinting it looks quiet convincing. :laugh:


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

BondandBigM said:


> Just a question, the one annoying thing about mine is that the accelerator pedal is super sensitive at slow speeds. Coupled with not being able to see much out the back makes reversing a bit of a tricky kangarooing sort of affair. I don't remember my 323 coupe being like that.


 There used to be an aftermarket widget you could buy to increase pedal response, less pedal travel required to accelerate given drive by wire setup. Think it was called snap something or other. Might be worth researching to see if someone fitted it to yours. TBH it can be snappy in standard cars at times given the dent in my garage door.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Nigelp said:


> I've noticed that, its why i asked bond if he was on nothing ever seems to get put on the forums much, we've got more going on here now thats bmw related! Yes I fitted a new wing to my 330d its all in my thread on for the love of old cars, in this section. It was easy to fit and spray being none metallic. And a good fit. The wing was only 30 quid! And halfords rattle cans are a good match, theyve come a long way with spray cans since the old days when it was all air and dust! Its the driver side in the above pictures. It had filler in the arch on the original one. There is a nice 88k mile 530 sport on the trader too. The e39 sports seems to be keeping their price fairly well, whilst the e60 drops like a stone, decent e60's seem available for as little as 2k. I'm not surprised i dont like bangles flame surfacing. And i expect the e60 has more electrical woes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Just seems it needs a bit of weight to it, it's difficult to just get a few revs on the engine. Not such a problem going forwards but can be tricky reversing.


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

https://www.bimmerforums.com/forum/showthread.php?1263257-Sprint-Booster-on-E46-looking-for-opinions


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> Just seems it needs a bit of weight to it, it's difficult to just get a few revs on the engine. Not such a problem going forwards but can be tricky reversing.


 I did once have a w124 merc 230ce like that and it would be very hard to reverse without a massive lerch backwards, it was a 1990 so the old linkage type and it turned out to be a nylon pivot that had worn in the linkage into the throttle body atop the engine. it had gone oval. My dad made one at work and it sorted it. Cant see it being that though if there is no linkage, if you are trying to reverse slowly on low revs in an auto and then it suddenly goes it could be the autobox, my first bm the e24 lost reverse completely in 1991 when it was 11 and we got a second hand box fitted at Linwar. Im guessing obviously but it could be the box not engaging, my honda was like that the 3.0 v6 purple thing i picked up in walsall for 500 quid. A fluid change sorted it. I was losing drive completely and then suddenly engaging as though the drive shafts had major play in them. A fluid change kept it going but it was still jerky going into 1st you couldnt rush it or it would be a sudden lurch and jolt.

Is there any play in the output shafts on the rear dif?


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

Stickers are here :thumbs_up:

IMG_20190306_151606720 by David Wren, on Flickr


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

wrenny1969 said:


> Stickers are here :thumbs_up:
> 
> IMG_20190306_151606720 by David Wren, on Flickr


 :yes: finishing touches will look good, i did away with the locking wheel nuts on mine its never left anywhere really, ive had problems with them in the past on some cars. Though the bmw ones seem good. One thing i noticed was that bmw still use the same wheel bolts as they did when they built my 635 in 1980 the classic black ones that rust! So i painted mine black just like i used to all those years ago on my e24! I brought back old memories though kneeling down doing it was harder at 46 years old than it was when i was 18 and patching that old e24 up! :laugh:



BondandBigM said:


> Just seems it needs a bit of weight to it, it's difficult to just get a few revs on the engine. Not such a problem going forwards but can be tricky reversing.


 I've had a word with my dad, he thinks it is the autobox if its only doing it in reverse rather than the accelerator as i mentioned above, he doesnt think there is a lot wrong with the box, but thinks one or more of the valves could be sticking due to old fluids. A service kit from bmw or aftermarket for about 200 quid should fix it he thinks, thats the first course of action. As above i had mine done because it was hunting slightly for 1st in d on setting off when i got it.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BMW-E46-320i-320CI-325i-330i-GERMAN-AUTOMATIC-TRANSMISSION-FILTER-FULL-KIT-OIL-/322047717313

That sort of thing i dont know where mine came from because the garage i use ordered it for me and did it.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Nigelp said:


> :yes: finishing touches will look good, i did away with the locking wheel nuts on mine its never left anywhere really, ive had problems with them in the past on some cars. Though the bmw ones seem good. One thing i noticed was that bmw still use the same wheel bolts as they did when they built my 635 in 1980 the classic black ones that rust! So i painted mine black just like i used to all those years ago on my e24! I brought back old memories though kneeling down doing it was harder at 46 years old than it was when i was 18 and patching that old e24 up! :laugh:
> 
> I've had a word with my dad, he thinks it is the autobox if its only doing it in reverse rather than the accelerator as i mentioned above, he doesnt think there is a lot wrong with the box, but thinks one or more of the valves could be sticking due to old fluids. A service kit from bmw or aftermarket for about 200 quid should fix it he thinks, thats the first course of action. As above i had mine done because it was hunting slightly for 1st in d on setting off when i got it.
> 
> ...


 Pass my regards on to him and for taking the time to have a think about it.

But

You gave him duff information

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:

Mine is a 5 speed manual, there in lies the problem, super light throttle, a bit of clutch at the same time and big feet.

And it took me ages to figure out how to stop the passenger door mirror from automatically tilting down which didn't help proceedings.

:huh:

:biggrin:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Seeing as the original theme was cosmetic enhancement how's your beading.

:biggrin:

I was in ASDA and while Big M was mooching around the Georgio for cheap kit I went to buy some dusters and happened to notice this stuff.



It was on sale at £2. Worth a punt I thought.



When I got to the till the girl swiped it through and it came up at a Tenner. To much so I said so and that it was on the two quid shelf so I wouldn't bother.

The girls said hang on I'll get someone to check, sure enough it was a Tenner but on the wrong shelf but she would give me it for two quid.

Easy on and a quick wipe off with a cloth. Nice shine and nice beading even after a week or so. Bit of a bargain.

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

I just assumed it was an auto @BondandBigM :laugh: i never think of manuals ive never had one! sorted then! I use meguairs a bottle lasts about 12 months for 30 quid and its easy on and off, ever heard of old colonial cars they have an e46 at the mo with 5k on the clock and they want 15 grand for it! Not sure a low miler is always the answer. I phoned about this for the sake of it and look at the mot history against the reg number in the listing. It also turned out to be being sold by a bloke named alex fynn who had been fired off the apprentice tv programme I spoke to him on the phone and got the impression he was taking offers or drumming up the price I was right. It started off at a grand on the trader...then the price krept up silly so and so. :laugh:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Peugeot-607-3-0-V6-SE-4dr/273745353369?hash=item3fbc7e9a99:g:5HEAAOSwH5Ncfjjc:rk:1f:1


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Think you've posted the wrong link.

E46 prices are all over the place, pocket money to stupid money, lot of dealers trying to talk them up as the next big money spinning classic but there are loads around, a lad at work bought a fairly tidy 320 coupe for a grand and so far hasn't had any bother with it.

To be fair every convertible E46 I looked at other than the one I bought was an auto. Maybe being a manual goes a bit of the way to the half decent fuel consumption.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

No its the right link i was looking at random cars and that pug turned up seemed a bargain on the face of it at a grand with 32k on the clock...then the price went up :laugh:

then the mot history....

Yes prices are all over the place for the little beemer and i cant find a half decent 330d sport now for less than 2 grand and most look a bit rough, mine was only £1,800 last year. Apart from the filler in one wheel arch the body and interior are lovely, it needed for nothing really apart from a set of tyres and discs and the important gearbox oil change and dif oil change. Yeh dealers seem to be talking them up as the next classic, good survivors might get a bit desirable as the rubbish goes to the scrapper, but in all fairness here in the uk they were a better seller than the ford fiesta werent they so there are going to be loads for a while yet. Theres a nice 330i se saloon individual on the bay.


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

Nigelp said:


> No its the right link i was looking at random cars and that pug turned up seemed a bargain on the face of it at a grand with 32k on the clock...then the price went up :laugh:
> 
> then the mot history....


 the lion goes from strength to strength - why did they waste money on developing a big car nobody bought?

@BondandBigM nice beading.

Have either of you used "showroom shine" I have used it on a clean car - leaves a pretty good finish for not much effort.

Prior to that I settled on autoglym products their super resin polish is good for concealing light swirls - maybe their aqua wax on top - smells like bubble gum :yes:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BMW-330i-SE-INDIVIDUAL-3-0-AUTO-5DR-SALOON-2002-52-GREY/132976533747?hash=item1ef604e0f3:gUIAAOSwOWdcN6Dz



wrenny1969 said:


> the lion goes from strength to strength - why did they waste money on developing a big car nobody bought?
> 
> @BondandBigM nice beading.
> 
> ...


 i think they sold well enough in France didn't they like the C6 Citroen and a lot of Europe, in the Uk we like our German badges i guess and they are better in my experience i had a c6 for a few months this year it was nice enough i traded it for the phaeton its still for sale can't shift them.

this was my actual car paid 4 grand for it last july

https://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201901043633245?advertising-location=at_cars&model=C6&postcode=ll284su&radius=1500&sort=sponsored&make=CITROEN&onesearchad=Used&onesearchad=Nearly New&onesearchad=New&page=2

Ive not used autoglym for 20 years does it still leave white in seals, meguairs tech wax and ultimate wax is more like an oil and so theres no white residue hardly to get stuck in seals etc. Zymol is good too.

I used to use zymol that you apply to the car by melting a small amount in the palm of your hand and massage it in with your bare hands, but doing that to your porsche or whatever on the street gets some funny looks and its 150 quid a tub! :blush:


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

@Nigelpthat Peugeot hasn't aged well - I don't know if it sold well in France (they like a boot apparently). It looks like it was made for the sake of it.

I originally wanted a sports saloon, I'd been looking at Alfa 156 from afar when a friend of mine wanted shot of his BMW - I paid £6k for it back in 2007 (so maybe I need to knock a year off my ownership to 12) My daughter was 10 and we were doing driving family holidays to France.

She has a Citroen C3 - quirky fun car she loves it. The panoramic glass is fun but it cost me £650 to replace when it cracked and her "value" insurance didn't cover windscreens - ouch.

1551904321803_IMG_0225 by David Wren, on Flickr

IMG_0227 by David Wren, on Flickr

The plate is a pretty near match for her name, a snip at 250 I think


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

wrenny1969 said:


> @BondandBigM nice beading.
> 
> Have either of you used "showroom shine" I have used it on a clean car - leaves a pretty good finish for not much effort.
> 
> Prior to that I settled on autoglym products their super resin polish is good for concealing light swirls - maybe their aqua wax on top - smells like bubble gum :yes:


 Can't say I've heard of it, who makes it ??

I used autoglym for years especially the glaze in the tub that had the gold label. Then I used MER for a while which gave good results but my last tub ran out and I haven't seen it for sale recently, at one time all the small motorfactors used to sell it but not so these days. I wasn't all that expensive so I'm not sure why you can't get it now or at least not locally.


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

BondandBigM said:


> Can't say I've heard of it, who makes it ??
> 
> I used autoglym for years especially the glaze in the tub that had the gold label. Then I used MER for a while which gave good results but my last tub ran out and I haven't seen it for sale recently, at one time all the small motorfactors used to sell it but not so these days. I wasn't all that expensive so I'm not sure why you can't get it now or at least not locally.


 Originally I bought some from one of the shopping channels - a neighbour had some and so I'd tried before I bought. Its on Amazon and Williams F1 TM push something else very similar, which is probably why their cars are off the pace.

Its marketed as a waterless cleaning product but like many, if and when I use it, the cars been traditionally washed first. It says it has a carnauba wax in it and given that separates if the product is left sitting, it seems believable - its wipe on go around the car and wipe off - ideal if you don't want to spend all day polishing/ waxing the car.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

wrenny1969 said:


> @Nigelpthat Peugeot hasn't aged well - I don't know if it sold well in France (they like a boot apparently). It looks like it was made for the sake of it.
> 
> I originally wanted a sports saloon, I'd been looking at Alfa 156 from afar when a friend of mine wanted shot of his BMW - I paid £6k for it back in 2007 (so maybe I need to knock a year off my ownership to 12) My daughter was 10 and we were doing driving family holidays to France.
> 
> ...


 My dads called Darrell and I got him D17 RLL off plates for less for about that price and hes chuffed with it, I had B12YLL for my mum shes Beryl on one of the Merc CL's but lost it when i sold the car, didnt act fast enough to do the transfer. That was 250 too. I had N55GCL too on the 2002 Merc CL500 ie the first of my CL's and i lost that too lol! The trader turned out to be a Rogue which i didnt know. Though I got a good deal on the px going from a ropey 02 CL500 with suspension issues, not locking and raining in! To name just a few. To a very good one on a 2005 for just 1500 quid. I lost the plate because i agreed to let him do the transfer. To be fair I'd have probably let him have it if he had wanted it. I couldnt get away fast enough once the deal was done. He was fully aware though. I'd left the old plates in the boot for the 2002 plate cl and when he opened it and saw them he said 'they gave him a heart attack, he had past the car on in the trade 12 months earlier'. Presumably to the trader i bought it off. CL500's were a steep learning curve and that first one taught me a lot. Strangely off all the cl500's I had i liked it best. I must like a bit of rough?

Ever heard of the reed drain on the w220 and w215? Have a look about the suspension systems scary. And whatever anyone says even a really good one can have rusty pipes at the back of the bulk head which is an engine out job and the pipework is in sections with bleed nipples and each small section is 200 quid and there are lots all over the car. You cant even see these pipes without taking the engine out.

Just bought a new boot floor tailored mat for the e46 in red with grey binding, the original was stained and a dull grey colour, never liked it, always felt a bit poverty. Been driving around without one for a while. But i'll give one of these a go for 20 quid.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/TAILORED-FIT-CARPET-BOOT-MAT-FOR-BMW-E46-3-SERIES-SALOON-1998-2007-ALTERNATIVE/113146043812?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&var=413451647886&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649



BondandBigM said:


> Can't say I've heard of it, who makes it ??
> 
> I used autoglym for years especially the glaze in the tub that had the gold label. Then I used MER for a while which gave good results but my last tub ran out and I haven't seen it for sale recently, at one time all the small motorfactors used to sell it but not so these days. I wasn't all that expensive so I'm not sure why you can't get it now or at least not locally.


 I used to use autoglym years ago when it was about the best and the only other option was something like triple wax, its ok, but i found their super resin polish a bit harsh on dark clear coat metallics, especially jag ones! It has a cutting action in it to restore the paint and particularly with the jags it left a haze like dust can when viewed in the sun. I think some of the late 90's paint processes into the early 2000's were soft on the clear coat. Never used it on an e46 so cant comment. Last bottle I bought was £3.95 from MA auto saver in nelson lancs. One of those old motorfactors that could get you anything and one was open 7 days from 8 in the morning till 10 at night. And everything was half price of the usual suspects like halfrauds. Owned and run by a lad my dad worked with in the mill called sharif, a really nice fella. Used to finish the 6 to 2 shift and then work in the shop till 10 every night, he always knocked me a few pennies off and was the only place i knew who could get oil filters for the e24 635csi.

[IMG alt="Image result for ma autosaver nelson" data-ratio="100.00"]https://c.yell.com/t_bigSquare,f_auto/f1845971-95bc-42bf-818a-534d5eec42fb_image_jpeg.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

He will have a dicky fit about this anyway because he doesnt like these dodgy plates! :laugh:

007 on a budget! Budget Bond!

https://www.plates4less.co.uk/find-and-buy/private-number-plates/bond/

this? :laugh:

https://www.plates4less.co.uk/private-plate/BO51NDS






I'm off out now catch you later! :laugh:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Nigelp said:


> He will have a dicky fit about this anyway because he doesnt like these dodgy plates! :laugh:
> 
> 007 on a budget! Budget Bond!
> 
> ...


 Dodgy looking numbers, not for me, most of them just look stupid.

A private reg should be just that, short, non dating and not messed about with to make it look like something it's not.

I did see 8 OND advertised a few years ago but it was £50K, who knows what it would go for now.

Back to the SMG, I have a feeling the CS you posted up earlier isn't a proper SMG and more likely just an ordinary auto with tip via the paddles. If you have a look the SMG in an M3 has a completely different gear lever set up, you flick them to the side to get neutral and start the car whereas the CS you showed looks like the more conventional auto lever that you just pull back into drive ??

The M3 set up










The 330 CS you posted


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> Dodgy looking numbers, not for me, most of them just look stupid.
> 
> A private reg should be just that, short, non dating and not messed about with to make it look like something it's not.
> 
> ...


 It does now doesn't it, I wonder if someones just fitted the gate in place of the normal one? I reckon they have because it looks like you can move it to the left ie into sport mode and tip tronic like mine and any normal auto on an e46. But the position its in looks straight up as in the normal prnd. Now you mention it ive not seen a gate cover like the one i put on purporting to be an smg, but i recognise the one youve added as the m3 smg. Yeh somet not right. :sign_question:

what about the padels have you seen any like those before on an e46 or in fact any bmw?

plus whats happened to the m steering wheel?

thats an se steering wheel int it? Didnt the cs get one like mine? Getting an se wheel on your cs would be a bit poor.

i've just found another...

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BMW-E46-330CI-BLUE-M-SPORT-CLUBSPORT-SMG-F1-FSH-FULLY-LOADED-EXCELLENT-RARE/113633275410?hash=item1a75122e12:g:Mq8AAOSwBRlcYbu2

It has smg atop the lever and they are describing it as that rather than ssg whatever that is and it gets the non m steering wheel which seems a poor do.

Have you ever seen one of these before?

[IMG alt="2004 BMW E46 330ci Msport For Sale (picture 4 of 6)" data-ratio="66.60"]https://www.carandclassic.co.uk/uploads/cars/bmw/11080224.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG alt="2004 BMW E46 330ci Msport For Sale (picture 6 of 6)" data-ratio="66.60"]https://www.carandclassic.co.uk/uploads/cars/bmw/11080228.jpg[/IMG]

https://www.carandclassic.co.uk/car/C1076705

I hadn't until i saw it on the trader i'm not sure whats going on with the CS SMG F1.

It seems to be checking out now?

https://www.pistonheads.com/gassing/topic.asp?h=0&f=23&t=1347306


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Nigelp said:


> It does now doesn't it, I wonder if someones just fitted the gate in place of the normal one? I reckon they have because it looks like you can move it to the left ie into sport mode and tip tronic like mine and any normal auto on an e46. But the position its in looks straight up as in the normal prnd. Now you mention it ive not seen a gate cover like the one i put on purporting to be an smg, but i recognise the one youve added as the m3 smg. Yeh somet not right. :sign_question:
> 
> what about the padels have you seen any like those before on an e46 or in fact any bmw?
> 
> ...


 I think the problem with Beemers is that there was/is an endless option list and probably no two cars the same. One 5 Series that my old 80's wide boy boss ordered was half again over the list price by the time he ticked a few options on the order.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> I think the problem with Beemers is that there was/is an endless option list and probably no two cars the same. One 5 Series that my old 80's wide boy boss ordered was half again over the list price by the time he ticked a few options on the order.


 looking at the piston heads comments its a computer controlled clutch in the CS rather than a torque converter controlled by an electronic pump? To be honest i dont see the point really. I guess its going to be a quicker change than an auto and as flexible as a manual ie you can drop a gear hold it etc, but you can with the auto in tip. I suppose the idea is the computer is better at controlling the clutch than a human can? All seems a lot of messing about to me a dodgy.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Interesting article giving the basics of how it works

https://oppositelock.kinja.com/an-faq-for-the-commonly-misunderstood-bmw-smg-ii-transm-1593268705


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

I think i'm with it now, its a semi auto in basic terms that you still have to move the lever like a manual but obviously with no clutch to pump. So in a way you get the fun of a manual without the effort? Does that mean you can't get a proper e46 auto like i have in my 330d? Sort of writes the e46 m3 off for me. I learnt to drive in my 635csi when i was 17 to save money on lessons at the time and being an idle so and so i wouldnt get out of bed to look at a manual car. All my cars have been autos! Blame my mum and dad they would never drive anything else either. When my mum learnt to drive when she was about 30 my dad had her do it the hard way learning in a 1978 Skoda manual with not even power steering. After she had sweated and cursed her ways to a pass. He gave her the keys to his Daimler Double Six and said here see how easy this is to drive, go on try a hill start. I can't repeat what she called him! :laugh:

[IMG alt="Image result for daimler double six 1981" data-ratio="64.52"]https://www.swva.co.uk/wp-content/themes/salient-child/resize.php?src=https://www.swva.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/Double-six-3.jpg&w=1240&h=800&q=90&a=c&zc=1&s=1[/IMG]

now that is a proper car.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> Seeing as the original theme was cosmetic enhancement how's your beading.
> 
> I was in ASDA and while Big M was mooching around the Georgio for cheap kit I went to buy some dusters and happened to notice this stuff.
> 
> ...


My beading after being out in the constant welsh rain. And thats taken just after driving not standing. Good on horizontal panels too. Zymol used to pride themselves on showing porkers being zymoled and then after hosing them down and demonstrating how the water immediately ran off leaving a dry car. Cant do that today with mine because the welsh rains are ensuring the hoze is constant drizzle.






























Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk

Have any of you switched to led interior lights? I got a full set off ebay last summer for about 15 quid including reg plate bulbs. Still working. You get the all lot. Glove box foot wells vanity mirror bulbs aswell as the roof lights. And boot lights. They just push in the original holders. The light is ice white rather than pee yellow and much nicer for it.





































Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk

Surely bond youve got your gen bmw motorsport jacket from your friendly local beemer dealer. A steal at 100 quid in comparison with this armani italian rubbish. 






























Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Nigelp said:


> Surely bond youve got your gen bmw motorsport jacket from your friendly local beemer dealer. A steal at 100 quid in comparison with this armani italian rubbish.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 More naff than a dodgy private plate.

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:

That being said I had the roof down and my goggle coat on the other day.










:biggrin:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> More naff than a dodgy private plate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just parked next to a little fiat that wears the same label as you? They might do an armani 500 in black
















Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk

I dont think Audi do an A8 gu gucchi 

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Nigelp said:


> Just parked next to a little fiat that wears the same label as you? They might do an armani 500 in black
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I've seen a couple of those, I could wear my nice gold Gucci watch when driving it.

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:

Any forget your Audi barge. All you'd need is an18k Day Date and some golf gear.

https://www.tandtmotors.co.uk/used-cars/bentley-continental-6-0-gt-2dr-east-ardsley-201810301973351










Has the potential to bankrupt you but it's better looking than an E46

:biggrin:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> I've seen a couple of those, I could wear my nice gold Gucci watch when driving it.
> 
> :laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:
> 
> ...


 my dad coined the phrase when i bought all those old mercs he said ''there are 2 B's in Mercedes-Benz Boring and Bankrupt!''. That was when the CL500 that had already had 18k spent over a 2 year period on its suspension at an MB main dealer, started going up and down on its suspension all by itself and in and out of sports mode! :laugh: Nah e46 is a lot nicer them Bentleys never been a looker wtf is golf?

Me and a mate actually got banned from the local posh golf club after one of the ladies days, years ago but thats another story. Oh yes golf a game played by men with small hard dimply balls and women who've lost theirs in the rough. Hence we got banned. Along those lines....We were only about 19 and only joined for the bar and because my mate said it was full of bored house wives whose husbands were old but rich. It seemed like a good idea at the time. A few rich lonely older women appealed to us two 19 year olds. Thing is we werent expecting them to be quiet so wrinkly or dangerous! :swoon:






get my drift?


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I originally ended up on that website with the Bentley because I saw this advertised










Then I saw this on it for a not unreasonable £15K










I'm going to have to block all these car threads and go back to reading my early retirement "Fun in the Sun" brochures before my head gets turned and I do something stupid

:huh:

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:

And golf, another bat and ball game I was useless at even thought Royal Troon and Prestwick was only 15 minutes away from where we lived and was a fairly popular pastime.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> I originally ended up on that website with the Bentley because I saw this advertised
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That 911 looks cheap at 15k A 997? Or is it a 996 with a 997 face job, like them birds i met at the above golf club circa 1992?

mmmm maybe i've lost track just had a quick look and 997's are down to about 18 on the trader. Still 15 is a fair bit less than 18!

I've never liked sport of any type. Hated cross country and football, i might have been ok at golf but for being banned and i was ok at tennis but a few of us got our selves ill willed at the local tennis pitch.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Nigelp said:


> That 911 looks cheap at 15k A 997? Or is it a 996 with a 997 face job, like them birds i met at the above golf club circa 1992?
> 
> mmmm maybe i've lost track just had a quick look and 997's are down to about 18 on the trader. Still 15 is a fair bit less than 18!
> 
> I've never liked sport of any type. Hated cross country and football, i might have been ok at golf but for being banned and i was ok at tennis but a few of us got our selves ill willed at the local tennis pitch.


 It's a tarted up 996 but allegedly all genuine Porsche parts. Like you say just like some of these botoxed up old birds in some of the boozers we go to.

Big M's mate fits the profile perfectly, has a face and lips that looks like they've been pumped up with rubber and absolutely huge fake boobies, proper man eater, even I'm scared from her.

:biggrin:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> It's a tarted up 996 but allegedly all genuine Porsche parts. Like you say just like some of these botoxed up old birds in some of the boozers we go to.
> 
> Big M's mate fits the profile perfectly, has a face and lips that looks like they've been pumped up with rubber and absolutely huge fake boobies, proper man eater, even I'm scared from her.
> 
> :biggrin:


 I thought it was i think the seats are still the 996 ones? I'd be scared! I remember a woman called donna who once pinned a mate of mine up against the wall at work, in a previous life she had been a tarmac'r

[IMG alt="Image result for laying tarmac" data-ratio="75.71"]http://www.pavingexpert.com/images/bitmac/bc_handlay.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Talk of the Devil and it turns up

:huh:

Big M just pitched up ten minutes ago not looking best pleased and the first thing she said "you haven't bought another [email protected] car have you"

I had a quick pop out to the garden to find this Porker parked up next to mine.



:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Just seen a poker with your fav dodgy plate 
















Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk



BondandBigM said:


> Talk of the Devil and it turns up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A cayman bit like a squatted modern beetle

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk

And there was one of them betleys you like owned by a bloke called. Gary i think? All on tesco this aft.

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk

I think the porker owner was called jen11 3

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Nigelp said:


> I think the porker owner was called jen11 3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Apparently my Beemer was once owned by Audrey, another thing I never noticed when I bought it. It has a short reg but I never really looked at the plates properly.

Only a women would there name on the bottom of a number plate.



The Cayman is a 3.2S, if you can get over the looks they are supposed to be a bit of a machine, not sure who owns it, it's the first time I've seen it sat there although there are a couple of flats available in that building so maybe somebody new.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> Apparently my Beemer was once owned by Audrey, another thing I never noticed when I bought it. It has a short reg but I never really looked at the plates properly.
> 
> Only a women would there name on the bottom of a number plate.
> 
> ...


 Mine was on a pp before i got it J90RCT, i like the cayman really and yes it will be fast as an s and mid engined so it would wap our efortysixers! :laugh: But when it breaks i guess you cant just throw the keys over the edge and walk away like with the old beemer, youve got to spend £££££££££££ loving it back to health i've had enough of that. If it breaks badly i want to beable to leave it where it is and catch the bus home and forget about it. Let the council clear it up!


----------

